# Puentes en ARES



## AleMarquE (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola compañeros electrónicos. Me dirijo a ustedes para pedirles ayuda nuevamente con ARES. Resulta que estoy diseñando un PCB y quisiera que el programa coloque puentes donde sea necesario en lugar de dejar algunas uniones sin conectar cuando utilizo la herramienta de autoruteo. Obviamente estoy tratando de hacer el impreso en una sola capa, por eso es que son necesarios los puentes. Hay alguna forma para hacer que ares coloque puentes automaticamente? o acaso eso lo debo hacer yo?

Saludos y gracias por lo que puedan aportarme.


----------



## Vick (Sep 14, 2009)

Hasta donde yo se si hay "puentes" en ARES, pero no los coloca automáticamente, siempre que yo hago un PCB los coloco manualmente.

Si quieres localizar los puentes pon en el buscador del ARES la palabra *Link*.


----------

